# Lobo 15" Planer



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

I've located a WP0015 Lobo Planer ( 15 inch) for sale and wondered if any of you guys had any experience with Lobo tools. They are still marketed and sold, but I'm unsure of the age of this particular unit, until I can go and take a look at it. As advertised, they're currently pretty pricey, but I don't know anything about the reputation and availability of parts. Any information that anyone can offer will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

If I am not mistaking and if I got the right pic it looks like one of the Grizzly Planers. Is this the one you are talking about?http://www.lobomachine.com/products_detail.asp?id=196
Ok after checking the Grizzly site it isn't the same one. But I have seen that design before


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That picture is almost identical to my 15" Reliant. Mine is close to 20 years old and works like a dream.


----------

